# Ground grontrol Eibach springs are 39/98? What does this mean?



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Some one has some b14 ground control coilovers for me. The Eibach springs are 39/98. If this is the spring rate? What does in convert into? 250/300 500/600
Someone clearify this for me. I don't understand what 39/98 means!
I know the ERS springs come in 25 lb. increments.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

af200sx/se-r said:


> Some one has some b14 ground control coilovers for me. The Eibach springs are 39/98. If this is the spring rate? What does in convert into? 250/300 500/600
> Someone clearify this for me. I don't understand what 39/98 means!
> I know the ERS springs come in 25 lb. increments.


If you contact GC directly they could probably tell you rather easily.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

give us the complete part number instead of just that part and I can get you some more information.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I got the full numbers today. The front springs say: 39/98 0700.250.0325
The rears springs say: GC 150.64.53
So I'm guessing the spring rate is 250 front, 150 rear. right?


Matt93SE said:


> give us the complete part number instead of just that part and I can get you some more information.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the front springs are 7" long, 2.5" diameter, 325lb/in rate.
the rear springs are listed in metric form... 
150mm long, 64mm dia, 5.3kg/mm
convert that to english and it's 5.9" long, 2.51" dia, 302lb/in


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

So, will this be a good setup on my b14 teamed up with some agxs, ME rear mounts and Koni bumps? The 5.9" long springs in the rear should be longer right?


Matt93SE said:


> the front springs are 7" long, 2.5" diameter, 325lb/in rate.
> the rear springs are listed in metric form...
> 150mm long, 64mm dia, 5.3kg/mm
> convert that to english and it's 5.9" long, 2.51" dia, 302lb/in


----------

